# Birds Landing on Neighbors Roof



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Well my birds had been doing good, they have been flying 2+ hours a day this past week almost all of them except 2 or 3 young or stubborn ones. Now all the sudden they are deciding to land on my neighbors roof. They used to get on my roof but I'd throw a ball up there and they learned not to. Thing is my neighbors roof is to high to throw a ball up there, and I want to be discreet and not let anyone know these are my birds because those neighbors complain about EVERYTHING. Another thing my birds are on an open loft system before yesterday and today the only places they'd be was flying, on the loft roof, landing board, shed roof, or on the ground. Any suggestions on how to keep them off the roof?


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

If the neighbors complain tell them they are feral pigeons who are coming there to visit your pigeons.


----------



## pine_loft (Apr 24, 2009)

you should let them out in hungry, so when you call, they should come-in.


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a couple of tumblers that land on my neighbors roof once and awhile. I have a 8ft. section of pvc pipe that I just have to wave to startle them and they fly over to my roof with the others


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have 1 bird that keep landing on the wire which irritate me alot, so one day after figuring out which bird it was, I caught it and place it in the garage on the crate after flying and left it there all day till the next loft flying, after everyone landed and ate I let it go and it landed straight to the loft and went in, now he flies with the rest and no longer land on the wire, so there is hope you just need to figure out how to do it, and be consistent with them. Hope this help.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

These guys really had me stressed out yesterday. They are acting like it was their first time out not their like 50th. Landing on roofs, oh yeah and here is the kicker 15 of them didn't even trap in last night. One trapped in this morning still missing 14. All they did last night was kept flying and then landed in a tree and slept there and came back and sat on the landing board today but didn't go in. Feels like they have gone feral on me. Hopefully the trap in tonight. I'm not letting them out till Friday after this, I think they need to remember where home is.


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

when they land on the neighbors roof and dont listen to your call dont feed them that day they should start getting the picture ,if they do it again dont feed them by the third day they wont even want to come out of the loft just let them do what they want and called them in, thatwill do it just feed the one that respond and lock the others out untill they finish eating.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Something may have scared them.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

They are back in today. The ones that trapped in last night when I called them in got fed obviously. I'm not letting them out till Friday, and even then on Friday I'm not giving them open loft just an hour or two.


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Make sure you let them out hungry. Hungry not starved and continue to trap train them. Pigeons landing onto the roofs of your neighbors is something you don't want to happen. Sometimes thats all it takes for a complaint to the city. My pigeons leave the loft, fly, then come straight back to the loft. Not only will it make you look like you know what you're doing, the pigeons are less likely to get attacked by predators when they're just outside chilling.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

reaperofhim said:


> Make sure you let them out hungry. Hungry not starved and continue to trap train them. Pigeons landing onto the roofs of your neighbors is something you don't want to happen. Sometimes thats all it takes for a complaint to the city. My pigeons leave the loft, fly, then come straight back to the loft. Not only will it make you look like you know what you're doing, the pigeons are less likely to get attacked by predators when they're just outside chilling.


The thing is I enjoy being able to give my birds open loft, they enjoy it as well. They are fit, healthy, and happy this way. Before only places they were landing were the loft, the ground in front of the loft, and my shed and I was okay with that. Now, none of my neighbors know that I have birds. But do any of you have any other ideas besides putting them on scheduled loft flies? They are so close to road training that If i can get past these next few weeks till I get there that would be great. 

Also they fly like 3 hours a day on open loft, if I had to put them on scheduled loft flies they would only be able to get an hour most days and 2 hours on 2-3 days a week.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

This is the problem when scaring birds off a roof or flagging the birds just go elsewhere and cause problems like they have in your case.

i dont like my birds landing on the loft roof or house but better them there than two or three doors down.

the only way round this is when exercise is done trap them immediately which imo is the thing to do anyway as it leaves them less open to attack on roofs and lawns.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

The problem of giving birds open loft is are you sure they are flying for 2 to 3 hours as you thought? They could just be flying and going somewhere else and hang around for 2 to 3 hours. I only fly in the afternoon from 7 to dark, and my birds have enough exercise and I'm 100% positive they route over 10 miles due to the fact that one of our club members see my birds pass by his loft everyday. So birds don't need to have open loft just to enjoy the free flying they suppose to have. Landing on the roof is a big problem specially neighbors, they might not be complaining right now but eventually someone will so if you want to be a good ambassador to the pigeon world I highly suggest stop the open loft system. A lot of racing fancier give their birds open loft on the bath day or day before the race just to relax the birds prior to the race. Hope this help.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If you have open loft and your birds stay on someone's roof, then it is wise to stop the open loft. You will be inviting trouble with your neighbor.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I had the same problem starting out. My birds only landed on my roof or loft roof which was very good but I wanted them to fly longer so I would scare them off the roof. Thats when the problem started of landing on neihbors roofs. I finally got things back to normal but I no longer flag or scare them off my house or loft roof.


----------



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

its better you recinsider using open loft,youre gonna race them right?it would be better if they are not hanging out always,it would be a problem come race day,when they arrive from a race they would rest at the roof instead inside the loft,and you are gonna lost a lot of time,it had happened to me,the bird arrive early then just sit at the roof and would not trap,so better break their habbit of spending time in your neighbors roof.....


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

soymi69 said:


> The problem of giving birds open loft is are you sure they are flying for 2 to 3 hours as you thought? They could just be flying and going somewhere else and hang around for 2 to 3 hours. I only fly in the afternoon from 7 to dark, and my birds have enough exercise and I'm 100% positive they route over 10 miles due to the fact that one of our club members see my birds pass by his loft everyday. So birds don't need to have open loft just to enjoy the free flying they suppose to have. Landing on the roof is a big problem specially neighbors, they might not be complaining right now but eventually someone will so if you want to be a good ambassador to the pigeon world I highly suggest stop the open loft system. A lot of racing fancier give their birds open loft on the bath day or day before the race just to relax the birds prior to the race. Hope this help.


Yes because they route the first time they go out then all the other times they just fly around the loft for a good while.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

mikel said:


> its better you recinsider using open loft,youre gonna race them right?it would be better if they are not hanging out always,it would be a problem come race day,when they arrive from a race they would rest at the roof instead inside the loft,and you are gonna lost a lot of time,it had happened to me,the bird arrive early then just sit at the roof and would not trap,so better break their habbit of spending time in your neighbors roof.....


I'm going based off the system my mentor is teaching me and hes been in the top 5 every single race except one this year. I'm only supposed to give them open loft when they are this young. But, when they road train barely any open loft. Which is why this is upsetting I'm so close to road training I'd hate to take away the open loft. I think I'm just going to have to do scheduled outtings I feel bad about it and hope that my birds will still do good because now I feel lost because I can't follow the system of my mentor who is proven his system. I hope things work out with this new way set up.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

soymi69 said:


> The problem of giving birds open loft is are you sure they are flying for 2 to 3 hours as you thought? They could just be flying and going somewhere else and hang around for 2 to 3 hours. I only fly in the afternoon from 7 to dark, and my birds have enough exercise and I'm 100% positive they route over 10 miles due to the fact that one of our club members see my birds pass by his loft everyday. So birds don't need to have open loft just to enjoy the free flying they suppose to have. Landing on the roof is a big problem specially neighbors, they might not be complaining right now but eventually someone will so if you want to be a good ambassador to the pigeon world I highly suggest stop the open loft system. A lot of racing fancier give their birds open loft on the bath day or day before the race just to relax the birds prior to the race. Hope this help.


I've learned something new today, I never knew they routed that far away. I always figured the farthest they would route would probably be a couple of miles.


----------



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

First To Hatch said:


> I'm going based off the system my mentor is teaching me and hes been in the top 5 every single race except one this year. I'm only supposed to give them open loft when they are this young. But, when they road train barely any open loft. Which is why this is upsetting I'm so close to road training I'd hate to take away the open loft. I think I'm just going to have to do scheduled outtings I feel bad about it and hope that my birds will still do good because now I feel lost because I can't follow the system of my mentor who is proven his system. I hope things work out with this new way set up.


it is really upsetting when you are trying very hard and thing dont go well,we do open loft but only once a week only,its the day after they have gone to races,that is for the birds to bath and just relax,we dont force them to route


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I let them out before feeding today they flew for a bit then landed on neighbors roof, they did that like 3 times, then they started flying and came in for feeding time. I'm going to try next time if they still land there I'm going to get a remote control helicopter I think...


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I may be wrong on this but wouldnt a certain amount of open loft and not being able to get into the loft for a day or so be beneficial? If this was done once or twice a month wouldnt it teach them survival skills just in case they would get lost in a race? Just a thought.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

beatlemike said:


> I may be wrong on this but wouldnt a certain amount of open loft and not being able to get into the loft for a day or so be beneficial? If this was done once or twice a month wouldnt it teach them survival skills just in case they would get lost in a race? Just a thought.


Open loft is when the loft is literally open and they can come and go as they please sometimes I'd have 7 birds inside, 4 on the ground outside, 3 on the landing board, 7 flying, etc,etc they do whatever they want, I bet my birds could survive in the wild.


----------



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

First To Hatch said:


> I let them out before feeding today they flew for a bit then landed on neighbors roof, they did that like 3 times, then they started flying and came in for feeding time. I'm going to try next time if they still land there I'm going to get a remote control helicopter I think...


all of them or just a few?


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I think I worded my last post wrong. I understand what open loft is. I meant wouldnt it be benficial if you let the birds out and then locked them out for a day or so each month. That way they would learn survival skills in case they did get lost in a race or ended up someone elses prisoner bird that escaped.


----------



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

beatlemike said:


> I think I worded my last post wrong. I understand what open loft is. I meant wouldnt it be benficial if you let the birds out and then locked them out for a day or so each month. That way they would learn survival skills in case they did get lost in a race or ended up someone elses prisoner bird that escaped.


i think it would only invite them to go feral


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

mikel said:


> all of them or just a few?


ALL of them.


----------

